
Unsplash’s dataset is now open source - theBashShell
https://unsplash.com/blog/the-unsplash-dataset/
======
rendx
While the images on unsplash are fantastic, nothing about this, really
nothing, is "open source".

e.g. quote from [https://unsplash.com/api-terms](https://unsplash.com/api-
terms) :

 _In connection with any Photos that you access via the APIs, you must
directly use or embed the related image URLs returned by the API in your
Developer Apps (generally referred to as “hotlinking”) in accordance with the
API Guidelines. Additionally, each time there is a download of a Photo or
other comparable event (e.g., setting a Photo as background wallpaper) in your
Developer Apps, you must provide us notice of the event in accordance with the
API Guidelines. Failure to do any of the foregoing in this Section 6 will
constitute a material breach of these API Terms. You agree that Unsplash may
track user views, downloads, and other interactions with Photos within your
Developer Apps via the image URLs or other technological means agreed between
you and Unsplash (“Photo Interaction Data”). Unsplash owns all Photo
Interaction Data collected from use of your Developer Apps. Unsplash grants
you a limited, non-exclusive, non-transferrable, royalty-free license to use
Photo Interaction Data from each Developer App in connection with the
operation and maintenance of that Developer App. You must not (a) transfer,
sell, lease, license, sublicense, distribute, disclose, divulge, or make
available the Photo Interaction Data (or any derived data or derivative
product based on the Photo Interaction Data) to, or permit use of or access to
the Photo Interaction Data (or any such derived data or derivative product)
by, any person or entity other than your employees, (b) use the Photo
Interaction Data to create, market, or distribute any product or service that
is competitive with Unsplash’s products or services, (c) contest, challenge,
or otherwise make any claim or take any action adverse to Unsplash’s ownership
of, or interest in, the Photo Interaction Data, including the intellectual
property rights therein, or (d) permit, procure, enable, or request any other
person or entity to do any of the foregoing._

More stuff in there, including limitation of commercial use of the API etc.

